# leg spasms



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

I just bought a pair of bastis and noticed the next day that the males back legs were spasming. Is this some sort of calcium deficiency? I have read that you could mix up calcium powder with water to soak the frog in, but don't know how much to mix or exactly how it is done. Will the frog be able to recover from this? It still looks healthy other than the spasms and seems to be eating.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Were you petting him on his sweet spot?


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

No one knows anything about this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

my auratus would do something very similar to that. From my understading they ended up both dying from an intesinal disease (forgot which one) and happened to die several days after the spasming started  Not that this will be the case for your frogs, but i do know what youre talking about. I would bring it to a vet if they start not to look good. Good luck


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Don't worry, it is very normal, they all do it. There is a lot of speculation as to why, (do some searches) but don't worry it is normal


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

^ she's not talking about toe-tapping. I had an orange basti who had leg spasms when i first got him, so i supplemented his flies heavily with calcium. his were bad though, his legs would spasm and then if you approached the tank he'd occasionally have a total seizure. He go better, but then suddenly died a month later. If its a new pum i'd supplement and let him settle into his new tank. if its an old pum that has suddenly started having spasms i'd be much more worried and would consider contacting a herp vet (or emailing dr. frye)


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I would suggest doing a search on calcium gluconate on the boards. This is a topic that has been covered several times. The most common cause of spasms is hypocalcemia but as noted above there are other causes. 


Ed


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Sorry about that vthokie. I misunderstood. There is definitely a difference between toe tapping and spasms.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

It seems to have stopped. I have been supplementing pretty heavily every day with calcium. Hopefully it won't come back.


----------

